# Just an update.



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey everyone!

For those who care, if anyone! LOL

I have been really snowed under lately with work hence the lack of posts etc. I am currently planning my course of action for 2009. I will be running a bulker in Jan to add some final mass before I begin dieting for shows mid next year. My aim is to qualify within the UKBFF and then do the finals.. As to which class, that will all be decided after my next bulk...

I am currently hovering around the 90kg mark and leaner than I have been OFFSEASON due to the introduction of a little cardio post workout. I am 100% clean at the moment and have been for a good length of time now.. Since the 29 October.

These are recent pics of me. I think I may have gotten a little too excited in the off season and maybe eaten a tad too much and spilled over slightly LOL! Nevermind!

To be honest I have just been enjoying my youth.. Going out lots etc but still remaining dedicated to the gym.. Boditronics supps have made life ALOT easier and have kept the quality cals coming in!

How is everyone anyway??

LL x


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Littleluke said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> *For those who care*, if anyone! LOL


I genuinly couldnt give a sh1te :tongue:

Looking good luke, Forearms are still fricking huge i see!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHA!

Yeh some random guy at the gym aproached me the other day and said "You should get an anchor tattooed on your arm, coz with those things u look like popeye"! PMSL.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Looking good mate but the headgear is seriously camp :whistling:

Keep up the good work fella :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dude my blonde hair and stair tattoos are camp.. I seriously couldn't give a f()ck. LOL


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

You have deffo packed on some thickness there bro. Still in good nick too.

Awesome work.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking good mate

And yer, you got popeye arms :lol:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hey luke, i remember you was going to follow a dorian style routine, have you done this ?

Could you post it up as all the info isint on his site no more, and i think my current routine has run its course !!

Look good in the pics to buddy !


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking great mate :thumbup1:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

looking forward to seeing this luke.

i wouldnt say that being clean for around 47 days is a long time though.......


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> Hey luke, i remember you was going to follow a dorian style routine, have you done this ?
> 
> Could you post it up as all the info isint on his site no more, and i think my current routine has run its course !!
> 
> Look good in the pics to buddy !


Thanks for all of the comments guys..

I train in a simular method to Dorian I suppose although I didn't research it too much.. I have kind of adapted my training to how I feel.. I mix low and high reps and switch exercises and only do a couple of sets + one heavy set.

I'm just training on impulse really and really emphisising the contraction of the muscles and keeping it all nice slow and controlled.

I will run a 2009 bulk log detailing everything which will run into my show prep.. I am aiming to beat the south coast prep show thread with something a little more in depth.. I will be making video diaries showing my food prep etc.. I think it will give a nice insight into things.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

luke i am gonna order myself some boditronics mrp

what tastes nicest mint-choc or raspberry?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Littleluke said:


> I will run a 2009 bulk log detailing everything which will run into my show prep.. I am aiming to beat the south coast prep show thread with something a little more in depth.. I will be making video diaries showing my food prep etc.. I think it will give a nice insight into things.


Will you change your name to 'Liitle Luke, UKM's Jamie Oliver'? as long as you dont turn naked chef, that would be cool :thumb:

SD


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Luke that sounds quality mate. Would really enjoy reading that :beer:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys..

In regards to boditronics.. I love the choc mint.. If your bf is at a reasonable level then the Mass Attack is so tasty! ESPECIALLY toffee!! YUMMY!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you have put on some good size mate congrats. bf looks reasonable as well mate you should do well this year i reckon.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking big luke...

if u can get into the classics u'll do very well with your genetics imo..

if not inters it is!


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

enjoyed following your show prep thread last year Luke. Will definitely be keeping an eye on this one too. Best of luck buddy.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Your hat is sh;tter than mine!

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Enjoy your youth mate, i wish i had gone out more at your age and then in the end i basically messed up training for a year catching up with it all.

Moderation is key


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Time for a hair cut babes heheheheheh

Especially if you are going to be on tv (awwwwwwwwwwww bless our own little ukm movie star)

xx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny, just earlier today I was thinking you were a bit MIA. But you look shít hot mate, you got some nice size there.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, yep, looking good, matey.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Out of interest dude, do you have any pics of you looked when you started out training? I'm a relative newbie here and so haven't the first clue how you used to look.

Looking great now though!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Having followed every page of your last journal I look forward to the next one. Was very good to read & quite inspiring at the same time mate.

Being as you aren't "on" at the moment just being curious - what supplements are you using? You have maintained a great size and are definately packing on mass.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

luke, ive followed your threads.

you looked massive mate, good luck with the plans and hopefully see you at finals..

kev.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the comments  Nice to see I have some great support from you guys.. I can't explain how great it feels to read that I inspire individuals as I look at guys like James L, Tom B, Baz, Paul S etc and seek inspiration and am a million miles from their level.

Baz - With regards to the classics mate.. It's a serious consideration.. James L has the formular for some rediculous condition and that's what I aim for!! I text James recently about popping up2 the ministry if you fancy it when he's free??? It's obviously a nightmare atm with normal working hours LOL!

Haimer - I am sponsored by Boditronics and now only use their products. I use alot of whey, express carbs and Pro-fusion (pWO drink).. Alot of the time I mix oats and whey as a meal replacement and throw in some cashew nuts etc for EFA.

To be honest I have found that keeping everything simple and not over thinking my diet has enabled me to make improvements.

T.F, here is a pic of me before I started training over 3 years ago.. I have posted it before but just to make life easier!...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

kelly.km said:


> luke, ive followed your threads.
> 
> you looked massive mate, good luck with the plans and hopefully see you at finals..
> 
> kev.


Thanks alot mate.. Dunno about looking massive!!!! lean maybe LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Baz - With regards to the classics mate.. It's a serious consideration.. James L has the formular for some rediculous condition and that's what I aim for!! I text James recently about popping up2 the ministry if you fancy it when he's free??? It's obviously a nightmare atm with normal working hours LOL!


yeah thats cool mate i'll be there.. perhaps inbetween xmas&new year if James is about? or one sat morning?

what weight are u allowed to be in classics? :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds good matey. Regarding my weight I need to be about 77kg think! I recon I could have dropped a kilo or a bit more for the Muscle Mayhem and I was about 78/9.. Not sure.. I'm hovering at 90 now and the heaviest I have been is 95 so I recon after a bulker I'll be about 96.. Seems like a huge drop!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u sure u can only be 77 mate when jamie can be about 89 or something?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looking good there bud


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

DB said:


> u sure u can only be 77 mate when jamie can be about 89 or something?


Well I'm 5ft 7, **** knows! LOL

Cheers Laurie!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good sweeti looks like you've gained some size but managed to stay pretty lean good on ya:thumb: oh and theres nought wrong with that hat its cool LOL :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Look one sexy mofo Luke x

haha doing good bud, hope you can make the classics would be awesome to be up there with you!

I can be 90KG as I'm 182 so 82 + 8. I am in the tallest cat tho....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey luke, i saw you in west quay 2 saturdays ago lol.

You were with some blonde sort, i stared at you for a bit as we past and you looked round but for the life of me i forgot your name!

any how...good to see you posting


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey luke, i saw you in west quay 2 saturdays ago lol.
> 
> You were with some blonde sort (Carly?), i stared at you for a bit as we past and you looked round but for the life of me i forgot your name!
> 
> any how...good to see you posting


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey luke, i saw you in west quay 2 saturdays ago lol.
> 
> You were with some blonde sort, i stared at you for a bit as we past and you looked round but for the life of me i forgot your name!
> 
> any how...good to see you posting


Hey dude! Small world!

I still need to come train with you! Lets make it 2009 feb!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sweeet as a nut, look forward to it.

city gym, i'm no fan of metro love in fitness firsts lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHA, I look forward to it mate.. Prepare to be outdone by a short ass haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how short can you be, i'm 5ft 9?!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

HAHAH That's ok then! I'm 5, 7.. Not a huge diff!! I'm smaller though!! LOL.. Both in size and height!

Oh and cheers Jamie! If I was single you'd be my first choice I promise!! Winks at Baz. PMSL


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

carly said:


> looking good sweeti looks like you've gained some size but managed to stay pretty lean good on ya:thumb: oh and theres nought wrong with that hat its cool LOL :thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

carly said:


> oh and theres nought wrong with that hat its cool LOL :thumb:


You've lived in Essex FAR too long :tongue:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> You've lived in Essex FAR too long :tongue:


hahaha I know can you tell :lol: and PMSL to Baz you are a funny one arent you :lol:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good Luke, Still holding good condition. You not got a leg shot?? Or you not shaved your legs?? 

Looks like your doing the same as me trying to stay fairly lean off season, so as not to turn into a fat fooker.

Although in the 3rd pic, is that a bald patch i see right in the middle of your head?? Mu ha ha ha. Kidding mate. 

Geo


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

dude, if this year has been your first year of competing, how can you be leaner then u have been in the off season? if its your first off season?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Because I bulked prior to my show and was carrying more bodyfat.. I had planned to compete so was in off season mode! x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

just shows what hard training dedicaiton and diet can achieve you've come on so well sweeti, should be well proud..keep it up you star!! x:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Luke, looking absolutely amazing mate. I have followed all your threads and its unbelievable how far you have come. You have the sort of physique that i am really setting my goals at but will be a long time yet!!

Keep at it mate, your looking great. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Luke. Looking good bro! keep it up son!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep up the hard work.

you've a nice tidy phisique and a tiny waiste.

lots of potential there mate.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

sup stu, good to see ya


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking massive Luke, i agree with the hat comments. :lol:


----------



## Jasonnn (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Luke

Really inspiring reading through your journal. I couldn;t see the pic you put up of when you first started three years ago, could you put it up so I can see how your progress has developed? I have just started 4 months ago and realise there's a lot to learn to build effectively, don't want to waste years doing the wrong things, so this site is excellent. Do you know how much muscle you have gained in the three years?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking great Luke, I've just started reading your prep thread from last year but its like 90 pages long so it might tajke me a while lol.

Will be looking forward to your journal this year and following it closely. Hope to see you at the British this year mate. Good luck.

GHS


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

It took me days to read your other thread luke the prep one and im new to bodybuilding so thanks mate as it was a great read. Ill be watchin out to see how you get on good luck with everything and all the best for the future. Oh by way if u get time check me journal out and give me some advice  im only messin pal good luck  (not that u will need it with hard work) :laugh:


----------

